# St. George Island Fly Guide



## swflgheenoe (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey guys,

I live in Fort Myers and I have a Beavertail Mosquito and I have a trip planned up to SGI between Christmas and New Years. I am planning on towing the boat up there to fish some but would also like to get on a guided fly trip while I'm up there for a day. I'd say all of the rest of the trip will be spent artificial fishing or shrimp fishing with my wife and son but I want a day for just me as well on the fly and I was hoping to get some recommendations from you guys on who would be good to use.

I know the weather is finicky that time of year but I still want to get out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Lots of the guides from there are in louisianna that time of year. Travis Huckaby, Cody moody, Adam Hudson, Luke spear all good.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

That is somewhat local to me, but unfortunately idk any guides in that area personally. The Forgotten Coast Fly Company in Apalachicola does or has guides though. It’s been a awhile since I stopped in there though. At any rate give him a call, if you don’t find anything.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Anthony Stone
[email protected]


----------



## swflgheenoe (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'll be reaching out to your suggestions.


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

Adam Hudson is good.


----------



## swflgheenoe (Oct 10, 2016)

greyghost61us said:


> Adam Hudson is good.


I ended up fishing with Adam. The weather conditions were pretty tough up there last week for fly fishing but Adam put me around a lot of redfish. Getting them to eat in a 30mph wind was a me problem not a him problem! Great guy and very patient. I would absolutely recommend him to anyone looking to fish there.


----------

